# Blackmoor PDF map?



## lukeduff (Oct 25, 2005)

I got the PDF version of the Blackmoor campaign setting from the GameStore and I don't see a map at all. Is there one with the hardcopy version and we just don't get it with the PDF?


----------



## DClingman (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi lukeduff!

Thanks for picking up the book. 

The maps in the core book are printed into the insides of the cover. Now that you mention the problem, I will update the PDF and repost it with something that you can use. 

Thanks for point that out. 

Dustin


----------



## lukeduff (Oct 27, 2005)

Any estimate on when?

There are folks asking about it on the zeitgeist forums getting no response either.


----------



## DClingman (Oct 27, 2005)

This is posted presently. Anyone who has purchased the pdf can download the new version that contains the map. The original reason it wasn't inside was that the map was printed on the inside covers of the hardback. This new map is a brand new rendition as realized by Brent Chumley. It's quite incredible. 

Dustin


----------

